# Stuborn villagers who wont move



## voltairenism (Apr 30, 2020)

So, I'm trying to get Bangle to move out. She is my peppy starter. I had her for like weeks. But it's time for her to leave. I'm trying to TT her out, as it is the most fast and consistent way.
Or so I thought.
I have been TTing for 4 hours. I got every villager asking to move except Bangle and Kyle, who is my most recent villager. I have done every method people tell me, but I get everyone except her. I TT'd a month, 11 days, 15 days, I gave her presents before, after, everything. She. just. wont. leave. I thought I finally made it, as she had a thought bubble. But then she asks if she can give me a nickname. A nickname! I'm trying to make her go and she's making this unbelievable harder.
Someone had this experience? It's so frustating.

EDIT: I managed to get Bangle out. My method was TTing forward 11 days, checkin, then more 11 days, then going to day 1 and doing it all again. It's truly random and I was unlucky for 4 hours. Awesome!


----------



## MrBox (Apr 30, 2020)

I think giving her the presents made your friendship go up haha
I've TT'd a lot of villagers out and there has been some stubborn villagers .. I do the 1month method and the fastest time I've had was 20 minutes but the more stubborn villagers was about 4 hours.


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

MrBox said:


> I think giving her the presents made your friendship go up haha
> I've TT'd a lot of villagers out and there has been some stubborn villagers .. I do the 1month method and the fastest time I've had was 20 minutes but the more stubborn villagers was about 4 hours.


As far as it was observed by many, the friendship level doesn't have influence on a villager asking to move.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 30, 2020)

MrBox said:


> I think giving her the presents made your friendship go up haha
> I've TT'd a lot of villagers out and there has been some stubborn villagers .. I do the 1month method and the fastest time I've had was 20 minutes but the more stubborn villagers was about 4 hours.


I don't know. I don't know how it works *massage temples* I had my best friend Mac ask me so many times, and also Lucky, who I can't even give gifts, asked me a lot of times. I believe it's random, but I can't believe I am this unlucky.


----------



## Vadim (Apr 30, 2020)

I have been doing this method to cycle villagers out:

If the wrong villager wants to move out, close the game and go to nook. Tell him that you want to move the house of the villager who wants to move out. He will give you the house moving kit and you have to pay him 50k. Talk to nook again and say that you want to cancel it and he'll give the bells back to you.

On the next day, another one of your villagers should ask to move out.

This is also the best method for people who don't time travel!


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 30, 2020)

Vadim said:


> I have been doing this method to cycle villagers out:
> 
> If the wrong villager wants to move out, close the game and go to nook. Tell him that you want to move the house of the villager who wants to move out. He will give you the house moving kit and you have to pay him 50k. Talk to nook again and say that you want to cancel it and he'll give the bells back to you.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is a new one! Does Nook give your money back btw?


----------



## morthael (Apr 30, 2020)

it was the same for me, i had to just resort to forcing her out with an amiibo :-/


----------



## Vadim (May 1, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Wow, this is a new one! Does Nook give your money back btw?


Yes he does!


----------

